# A couple Cruiserlite Cases



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Now if I only had something to put them on.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

how is the quality/feel of the cases i have a Rorschach case on the way


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

They feel good, but it's impossible to know without using them for a time.


----------



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a Cruzer Lite case on mine and it feels great. Real good quality.


----------



## ohms139 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a Cruzerlite case for my GNex and it was awesome. I'm waiting for my green android man one for my S3 to arrive.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I got one of the A2 cases and I'm not a fan of it, although it's not really CruzerLite's fault. Every time I take the case off it also takes off my battery cover.

I'm still waiting for my Rorschach case. Hopefully it's better since it's a bit different material and cut.

Loved these cases on my GNex!

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------

